
Metal drinking straw fatally impales woman through her eye after fall - Sonnol53
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/07/09/metal-drinking-straw-fatally-impales-woman-england/1684768001/
======
ziddoap
I've suddenly seen this pop up all over the place and it has me thinking -
what is so important about this story?

By all means, it's very sad and the loss of a loved one is terrible.

I just cant help but think about all of the other people who are impaled by
unusual objects and why this case is gaining international traction?

People have been impaled, in the same fashion, by pens and pencils, scissors,
forks, and I'm sure a whole host of other objects.

So is it the straw that makes it so news worthy? The cynical part of me
wonders if it's because it's an _eco-friendly_ straw? If so, why is that?

Either way, I have empathy for the friends and family. I just fail to see why
this is international news.

